# I overthink things when writing essays



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone else have this problem? I'll have a really simple assignment and stress out about it for days. And procrastinate, and procrastinate, and worry what my teacher will think of me, and procrastinate some more. And then when I'm doing it takes me like 5 hours to write a 3 page paper. I'm not exaggerating. I'll literally sit there going ohmygodwhatamIwritingthisdoesntmakeanysensewhatamidoingmaybeishouldstartover


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

5 hours lol please

i just spent about 100 hours no shyt, writing a 3000 word essay.
thats what i do - overkill. 
i read EVERYTHING in the 2 lengthy chapters of the psychology book a few times over. plus all the other readings. when other people read sections. 
but no i dont wonder if its making sense because my marks suggest otherwise. 
have confidence in what your writing.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey I used to have that same problem too. My advice is once you get the assignment, do a bit of research into the topic. Some light reading, wiki to help you get a general understanding. Then (i assume it's an analytical essay?) think of arguments about the topic and jot these points down. Search for strengths and flaws in it. jot down notes about it. Then focus on forming a structure; ie; intro, 4 body pararagraphs and conclusions and any general ideas you can talk about it. then go to your teacher, discuss it with her, show her your strcuture and everything you've found and see if you're on the right track or what advice she can give you. I used to always do this because i ALWAYS overthought assignments. Getting one on one time with the teacher really helps me  good luck!


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

ii also find getting a second opinion helps too


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

This is me as well. It's annoying because then my friends write the same essay in like 1.5 hours and it takes me like 20. :\
I naturally overthink everything though.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

It takes me a while to finish papers. I'm very indecisive and have trouble wording my thoughts especially while using proper grammar and sentence structure. Also there's that feeling of doubting myself excessively which causes me to google stuff I already know. But I think that's preferable to someone who thinks they know everything when they don't and ends up with a bad grade because of it.

I could probably take longer than 5 hours to write a 3 page... I guess it depends on the topic or subject.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah yes, I remember those days. I always take way longer writing things than other people. It makes in-class essay tests hard, even when I knew the material. Its like I have too much of a filter before I even have anything down. Just start with notes, where you are not so worried about making sense, its easier to cut than add.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Hell yes I have the same problem. I am a complete perfectionist when it comes to writing. I would be in the middle of writing a sentence and have to edit that same sentence so that it feels..complete. This applies to internet comments, private messaging, texting, etc. I'm just extra careful. Like, it once took me overnight, about 10 hours, to write a 2 page paper; and it was only a damn rough draft.:blank


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

What's your approach currently? Usually there's something like pre/freewriting, organizing it into a first draft, revising, editing, final draft, etc. It gets the "do it perfectly" mindset out of the way until the end.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

ByStorm said:


> Hell yes I have the same problem. I am a complete perfectionist when it comes to writing. I would be in the middle of writing a sentence and have to edit that same sentence so that it feels..complete. This applies to internet comments, private messaging, texting, etc. I'm just extra careful. Like, it once took me overnight, about 10 hours, to write a 2 page paper; and it was only a damn rough draft.:blank


I'm exactly the same. I always worry that I don't communicate my thoughts clearly enough. Apparently I'm pretty good at writing essays because I haven't had any marked below a B+ in years but they still stress me out so much.

The other day, I was sitting eating dinner and my friend laughed at how long it took me to send one text to someone. It was just a really basic text to another friend of ours telling her to come over later but I spent 5 minutes rewording it and just getting distracted by things.


----------

